# TCM diagnosis help



## 04 Titaco (May 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if there was a way to check the TCM without the Nissan Consult II. I know you can do it on other Nissan vehicles but I havent found any info on the procedure for doing so on a Titan. I pulled the following codes, 
P1730 P1774. The tranny was flushed 10k miles ago, around 67k miles. I'll probably do a pan drain this weekend to see if it helps. I just wanted to manually check the TCM since it can help narrow down the problem i.e. open or shorted switch, solenoid ect. 

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't need a Nissan Consult II/III, but you do need a scantool that is compatable with the system, like an X431 or a Snap-on Modis. There is a TSB for the codes you list, but you would need to go to a Nissan dealer to get the fix and check if it applies. Nissan bulletin #NTB04-109 addresses 04 Titans and Armadas that have a stored P1774 DTC that may also have a P1730 or P1731 code stored with it AND the transmission fluid is not burnt. A capable scantool is needed to read the current part number of the TCM. If the part number is one of the numbers listed in the TSB, then the TCM must be reprogrammed with updated software. If it doesn't match those listed, then the TSB doesn't apply and normal diagnostics must be performed to isolate the source of the problem.


----------



## 04 Titaco (May 23, 2012)

I wanted to do a follow-up on this issue I was having a while back. I was having transmission issues with my Titan and I was getting TCM codes. The overdrive wouldnt engage and it would slip out of gear. Everything I read online pretty much pointed to me having a bad valve body and that I needed to have it replaced by the dealer since it would have to be programmed. Worst case scenario my entire transmission would have to be replaced. I decided to ignore all that and go with my original plan of draining the pan. I removed the pan and found lots of gunk build up, which looked normal but it was more than I have usually seen. I didnt find any copper colored residue which let me know my transmission was fine. I cleaned the pan really good re-installed it and re-filled it with Castrol AT for imports (same as dealer stuff just different bottle). I reset the ECU drove around and havent had any problems since.


----------



## Seaeagle (Oct 20, 2014)

*TCM/Valve body replacement*

Had to replace the TCM/valve body in my 2004 Titan. Part was a new unit from Nissan. Now my manual shift will not work. Was working fine prior to change. Any help?????


----------

